# What livewell for my 18 SC?



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Do you want the ability to keep greenbacks or just shrimp and crab? Every boat I’ve been on that ended up taking on a significant amount of water was from a livewell failure, it’s just not worth it to me. 

If you want a recirculating one, I’d still want something that could be swapped out for the cooler and avoids thru hulls below the waterline.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks Gatorgrizz that's what I needed to hear.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

If shrimp and crabs are what you’re after, I’ve got the 19 qt version of this and it will easily keep 3 dozen shrimp or shiners alive all day. The batteries also last WAY longer than they state, I’ve been on the same set for about 8 trips now over 6 hours each. It also comes with a 12v plug if you’d rather hook it up to an outlet. 

https://www.engelcoolers.com/engel-13qt-live-bait-dry-box-cooler-2.html

I doubt it will keep 100 greenbacks or pilchards alive though, if you want to do that I’d get one of these kits, but clean up the wiring with a 12v outlet under the gunnel and a wire chase on top of the deck. I’d fill it and replenish it with a 5 gallon bucket, and drain it by dumping it overboard. 


https://www.cabelas.com/product/Sup...KJv2wuTxYdYzxL-Zf_AaAoF4EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

if I was you, look at a circular tub, then plumb it up with an aerator. No through hull holes. Then take it out when not needed
If you only do shrimp and crabs, go square


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

I have a SC-16 and had Ankona add a guide box and a pump. It holds 16 gallons and works very well.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

bone1fish said:


> I have a SC-16 and had Ankona add a guide box and a pump. It holds 16 gallons and works very well.


What did that cost?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I can keep 100 pilchards alive in this for quite a while. I use the 14 gallon. I exchange the water occasionally and with a lot of fish the foam on the surface builds up a lot, but it works well and keeps bait alive.

http://www.keepalive.net/tanks.htm


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

It was years ago best to call Ankona


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

I think that for simplicity, A converted cooler will do the trick. Mainly for mullet and live shrimp at times.


----------

